# Hila



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Bulgarian bulk carrier passing under the Forth Road Bridge outbound from Rosyth in July.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Yes she is the sister of RODOPI pic in the gallery but i think the exactly name
is RILA you confirm this ?


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

You are probably right.I only saw the name through the telephoto lens so misread it.I shall correct!


----------

